# 6 lời khuyên dùng dụng cụ bếp an toàn



## Vũ Thu Hằng (9/5/18)

Nếu ai đó bắt đầu đặt ra câu hỏi: ”Tôi nên sử dụng dụng cụ nấu bếp gì?” thì chứng tỏ người đó đã có một tiến bộ trong nhận thức. Bởi con người ngày nay thường quá lo lắng vấn đề lưu lượng thuốc trừ sâu trên rau quả hay thủy ngân trong cá mà bỏ qua rằng, bạn rất có thể đang bị đầu độc hàng ngày bởi chính dụng cụ nhà bếp bạn đang dùng.




_Làm thế nào để chọn dụng cụ nấu an toàn?_​
Việc nhận thức được và đưa ra lựa chọn các loại dụng cụ nhà bếp an toàn là điều rất đáng chú ý và có thể tạo ra sự khác biệt lớn. Dưới đây là _6 lời khuyên_ ngắn gọn của Tiến sĩ Frank Lipman – Bác sĩ nổi tiếng tại Nam Phi, mà các bạn có thể tham khảo.

_1. Nếu có thể thì nên tránh tất cả các vật dụng có phủ chống dính Teflon (khay nướng, vỉ nướng, chảo rán …), đặc biệt là các loại rẻ tiền. Mặc dù chúng rất tiện ích trong công việc làm bếp và có một số hãng cao cấp cam kết sản phẩm của họ là an toàn. Nhưng thực tế, dù là loại chống dính cao cấp đến mức nào đi chăng nữa, chúng vẫn có thể bị phá hủy bởi nhiệt độ cao và sản sinh ra các chất độc hại._

_2. Nếu bạn chót sở hữu một loại dụng cụ chống dính, thì đừng bao giờ nấu chúng ở nhiệt độ cao trên 450°F (khoảng 200°C) nếu bạn muốn bảo vệ sức khỏe của mình và bảo vệ chiếc chảo yêu quý của bạn._

_3. Nếu bạn đang sử dụng một loại dụng cụ chống dính để nấu ăn và nó bắt đầu có hiện tượng bong chóc. Dừng ngay việc sử dụng và thay cái mới luôn._

_4. Tránh sử dụng các loại nồi, chảo bằng nhôm. Nhôm rất độc và tốt nhất, hãy thay thế bằng inox loại 304._

_5. Các dụng cụ nấu tráng men, hãy kiểm tra thường xuyên, nếu bề mặt bị nứt thì nên ngừng sử dụng. Vì đa phần các loại men đều chứa chì. Và chúng có thể sẽ lẫn vào thức ăn nếu bạn dùng chúng để đun nấu hoặc đựng thực phẩm._

_6. Đề nghị sử dụng dụng cụ nấu, nướng bằng thủy tinh, thép không gỉ hoặc gang. Chúng được cho là an toàn hơn tất cả các dụng cụ nấu và đựng khác như nhôm, đồng hoặc nhựa._

Đứng trước 6 lời khuyên của bác sĩ Lipman, lựa chọn tốt nhất cho gia đình bạn chính là dụng cụ nấu từ thủy tinh, inox 304 và đặc biệt gang có thể thay thế chảo chống dính hoàn hảo. Tuy nhiên thì thủy tinh lại không thể nấu được trên bếp từ. Do đó, đừng tiếc tiền để đầu tư _bộ nồi_ inox hoặc gang vừa có thể nấu được trên bếp từ vừa đảm bảo sức khỏe và hỗ trợ bạn tốt nhất trong công việc làm bếp.

Đối với nồi chảo inox 304 cao cấp, Bếp Thái Sơn khuyên bạn nên chọn thương hiệu Fissler. Nồi chảo Fissler CHLB Đức là loại cao cấp và chuẩn Đức nhất hiện nay trên thị trường, được dập chìm “Made in Germany”. Cùng với vật liệu cao cấp, công nghệ sản xuất hiện đại, nồi chảo Fissler không chỉ an toàn, đun nấu tiết kiệm mà còn có tính thẩm mỹ bậc nhất.




_Dụng cụ nhà bếp inox 304 cao cấp của Fissler CHLB Đức_​
Còn những ai đam mê sử dụng nồi chảo gang để nấu ăn, bạn không nên để lọt Staub trong danh sách lựa chọn. Staub sản xuất tại Pháp, là lựa chọn của 45% đầu bếp chuyên nghiệp tại nước này. Gang tráng men cao cấp giữ ẩm gấp 9 lần nồi thường, thức ăn chín mềm rất nhanh, nồi giữ nhiệt cực tốt, công nghệ tráng men đa sắc với 8 màu cổ điển độc quyền. Chắn chắn không ai có thể từ chối trước vẻ đẹp của những chiếc nồi gang Staub.




_Nồi chảo gang tráng men cao cấp Staub của Pháp_​
_Nguồn: bepthaison_​


----------

